# Switzerland has got even more expensive



## jonegood

We havent visited for a few years and we were shocked at how expensive its become. 

Im talking out and about and shopping, we noticed.

1x plain bread roll from the supermarket 60-80p

1 expresso from a van in the market £3

1 Big Mac Meal £10

Ski lifts or mountain trains - just scary.

As it was only going to be a few days stop off and the weather turned we moved over into the Black Forest 

You could help but notice the amount of Swiss vehicles over there shopping or buying tyres/having the car repaired etc. Over half the vehciles in Lidl had swiss plates and were being loaded to the gunnels with day to day shopping.


----------



## BritStops

Switzerland's always been scarily expensive. In the eighties as impoverished students we stayed on the floor of a friend's flat in Geneva but were still wiped out by buying a "meal" each day!

One way you can save a little bit when motorhoming in cuckoo-land is to use Swiss Terroir, the Swiss version of France Passion and Brit Stops.

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks for the warnings.
Lady p has packed mh with food ready for the off.
Maybe a couple of days in Switzerland then off into Italy.
Dave p


----------



## Nethernut

Thanks for that link Stee.

Jan



BritStops said:


> Switzerland's always been scarily expensive. In the eighties as impoverished students we stayed on the floor of a friend's flat in Geneva but were still wiped out by buying a "meal" each day!
> 
> One way you can save a little bit when motorhoming in cuckoo-land is to use Swiss Terroir, the Swiss version of France Passion and Brit Stops.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Addie

jonegood said:


> 1 Big Mac Meal £10


Sweden has always been neck and neck with Norway on the Big Mac Index!

http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2012/01/daily-chart-3


----------



## duxdeluxe

I lived in Geneva for three years and never failed to be horrified as to how much I paid for everything. However, salaries are very very high there, which makes it bearable. Still did all my food shopping over the border in Gex, though!


----------



## ob1

Yes, Switzerland is costly. However, don't blame them, it's our dodgy pound and the useless euro that are at fault. Swiss prices have been stable for years. If you take their road toll charges as an example these have not changes for as long as I can remember.

Personally I would rather spend a fortnight in the Bernese Oberland than a month almost anywhere else which eases the pain of the cost - well almost!


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

We too were victims of Swiss prices when we went to Interlaken in 2003.

We arrived and found a nice campsite on spec, which happened to be a very god one and wasn't that expensive, the only fiddly bit was the EHU had a strange plug to us, but the nice lady who ran the site said here use this adapter, we are used to folk having different fittings.. 

Cool what a nice lady!.

Next day we had a wonder into town to see the sites and as it was very warm decide to have a beer each and a hamburger, we never looked at the menu for the price, how dear can half a pint of beer and a bun be?..

The bill came and Sandra the head banker went to pay, her face said it all when she came back... WHAT! bloody hell, that was the last meal drink out it was the van freezer and larder from that point..

Nice place though, and the first time I had altitude sickness on the top of Jungfrau..

ray.


----------



## asprn

It's not any more expensive than it ever was, relatively. The same can be said for the UK if you match your comparison to a few years ago.

Dougie.


----------



## peribro

Sterling has depreciated by nearly 40% against the Swiss Franc in the last 5 years. Switzerland was expensive before that so no surprise that it is now "off the scale".


----------



## jonegood

I would suggest that large numbers of swiss bulk buying in Germany supports my assertion.

I have been before a few times and yes I remember it being expensive, but this time it was outrageous.

maybe Im just getting old though, lol!!


----------

